# my little muzzy buck!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hunted hard wed and thurs, put a lot of miles on the boots and didn't see much. finally saw this little 2 point this morning at 60 yards and that 250 grain barnes put him down! I was pretty stoked! first year with a muzzleloader! he also had a wound on his neck, prob from a missed archer.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

congrats


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

:O||:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats!

The archery hunt ended on the 16th didnt it? That wound looks more recent... due to its location (back of the neck) it looks like a predator tried to bring it down.


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the wounds tough to tell, had maggotts in it but looked to be clearin up. could be a predator, I just assumed an arrow skimmed across the top of him.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

probably a lion


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

It could've been an archer. It does look fairly fresh but hard to tell, and if it had maggots that's a couple days old. I wouldn't think a lion would be as likely to miss. 

Nice first ML buck! Congrats  What region?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

SE region. only buck I saw. they were all up higher from what we heard from other hunters.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

was this on the la sal's?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yep, la sal's.


----------

